# Hogs take over deer hunting



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Anybody hear anything about wild Hogs in Ohio!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard about them for many, many years, but I've never seen one.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I was out in Pike County this weekend and the guy who owns the land we hunt on mentioned that his neighbors have seen some hogs this year but no one I hunt with has ever seen one in the 5 years we have been hunting there.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard on the radio today that the ODNR is encouraging any hunters that encounter them this gun season to shoot them.
I guess they dont want them to get started.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I would be happy to shoot one. I hear they're tasty!

Besides, if I see one I am shooting it whether DNR tells me to or not (assuming all legalities stay as they currently are etc.). They are supposed to be nasty little buggers!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I know in Hocking County there are some. Not sure how many, but the guy that I hunt his farm says he has seen them, as Lewis said he says shoot them. I would if I see any, hey why not it's means a freezer of fresh pork  
Some where on here there was a post with pictures about some that were shot. If I can find it I'll lost it here.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I deer hunt in Central Ohio. We pretty much drive deer exclusively during gun week. We have 12-18 guys, and hunt about 3000 acres of every terrain imaginable. We have never seen a wild hog. I've heard of them in Ohio, and I'm sure there are some around, but I would have to doubt that there is a big enough population of them to do much damage.


I had the opportunity to indulge in some wild Javelina that was brought up from Texas a couple years ago, and it was some of the best eating I have ever experienced.


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Years Ago Some Guys That Hunted In Washington County Would Get 3-4 Hogs During The Weekend Before Gun Season Opened That Was About 15years Ago. I Hunt Around Lake Hope Nowand A Buddy Of Mine Was There 2 Weeks Ago And Said He Saw 5 Pigs Around The Gun Range And General Store In A Field Off Of 278


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Next time your at stuff-mart, check out the latest Outdoor Life. (if they havn't pulled it off the shelves yet). 
They run wild on every continent except Antartica. Twice as smart as the average bird dog, more wary than a whitetail, they're big, tough, prolific breeders that are now spreading across the U.S. like four-legged fire ants. They eat baby livestock, new born deer, eggs of ground nesting birds...turkey, quail, grouse....ect. FACT: there is no way to stop them!

I was told to shoot all you see by the ODNR. I wrote:
We were doing some planning and scouting for hunting the late black powder season at Hueston Woods last year. We talked to the park officer about a good starting point. He informed us that there were some wild bore that have took up residence in the area and if we had the opportunity harvest one, that we could. Is this still the case? Any updates would be apprehiated.


Here's there reply:
Dear Mr. Nightprowler
Below from our 2006-2007 Ohio Hunting & Trapping Regulations Page 10, under what a hunter can do during the deer seasons number 8 states: 

A hunter CAN do the following:

8. Hunt coyote and wild boar during the deer gun season and statewide muzzleloader deer season with a hunting license and a valid deer permit, using firearms legal for deer hunting and you must visibly wear a vest, coat, jacket or coverall colored solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. A valid deer permit is a special deer permit, with temporary tag attached, and valid for the zone or unit being hunted. 

If you have any other questions, please let us know.
Thanks, Janice


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My sisters and mother all live in Texas and the feral pigs are a big problems.

My youngest sister lives on a farm and they shoot and live trap them all year and it doesn't seem to make much of a difference in the populations or damage to the farm

I would have no problem doing my part to help thin them out in Ohio if I ever see one. My problem is I wouldn't know if I'm just shooting the neighbors pig.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Twice as smart as a bird dog.....more wary than a whitetail... No closed season....... Mean and fugly. Wouldnt that be a challenge. HOG HUNTERS OF OHIO UNITE!!! Hey its a thought. LOL. [email protected]


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I would have no problem doing my part to help thin them out in Ohio if I ever see one. My problem is I wouldn't know if I'm just shooting the neighbors pig.


If it doesn't look like Babe then shoot it.  

Here is a link to an ODNR press release about them:

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/news/nov06/1117feralswine.htm


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sure if I encountered one I would also think of the neighbor's stock.

I didn't see my county listed in the ODNR article as having any reported sightings but apparently they are spreading throughout the state. I guess if you read the ODNR's account of them they *really* don't like them.

With all of the guys using trail cams does anyone here have any pictures they have captured of boars?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

There was another thread on this about a week ago. Maybe we could join them up admins. I was talking to my brother in law who hunts with an urban permit in Cincinnati and says they have been spotted down there. Pretty crazy that they are in an urban setting too.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

bronzebackyac said:


> There was another thread on this about a week ago. Maybe we could join them up admins. I was talking to my brother in law who hunts with an urban permit in Cincinnati and says they have been spotted down there. Pretty crazy that they are in an urban setting too.


If you can locate the thread we can either look at joining the threads or perhaps simply linking it on a post here. If I find it I will do that.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

A couple years ago I had the oppurtunity to kill one in Adams county. It was apparently an escapee from a private hunting club. The land owner was very thankful to have it gone and said he had seen them before. Unfortunatly I have lost touch with him.
I can tell you they are tough and mean. It ran nearly 100 yds with a deer slug in its lungs before it fell. The meat was FABULOUS!!!!!
If you see one kill it, the table fare will be agreat reward and you'll be helping the native wildlife.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

excellent to eat

Is there a closed season?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW The county I hunt in is on the ODNR list. I have never seen any on the property we hunt but I will definately be on the lookout for them now.


----------

